# Koinachwuchs ? kann das sein ?



## bigo123 (17. Aug. 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe da mal eine Frage zum Koinachwuchs. 
Ich habe letzte Woche in meinem Teich einen keinen Fisch gefunden, der allem anschein nach ein Koi sein könnte. Was ich nicht verstehe ist wie dieser Neuankömmling zustande gekommen sein soll.
Ich habe meine Koi im Juni 2008 gekauft und die hatten eine größe von ca. 10cm - 12 cm, so das ich davon ausgehe das die Koi noch kein Jahr alt waren.
Jetzt 14 Monate später sind die Koi so 30cm -40 cm groß. 
Nach meinem Verständniss sollten meine Koi also ca. 2 Jahre alt sein.

Wassertemperatur in den letzten 3 Monaten war 22Grad - 25Grad und auch haben sich die Koi gelegentlich gejagt und im Schilff gewütet. Da ich nicht mit Nachwuchs gerechnet habe, habe ich bei der Teichreinigung nicht auf Laich geachtet.Ich entferne gelegentlich Fadenalgen mit einem Keschenr und schneide die __ Schwertlilien, __ Hechtkraut und __ Rohrkolben zurück damit das ganze nicht überhand nimmt.

Auf diversen Internetseiten habe ich gelesen, daß Koi erst nach 3 bis 5 Jahren Geschlechtsreif sein sollen. Wie also kommt dieser eine Neuling zustande? Der neue ist jetzt 3cm lang und in mein Aquarium zur Beobachtung umgezogen.

Grundsätzlich habe ich nicht vor zu Züchten, habe aber auch nichts gegen den Nachwuchs. Die Frage ist nur ob dieser Neue tatsächlich von meinen Koi stammen kann? Sind meine Koi Frühreif oder älter als von mir erwartet?


viele Grüße


Olaf


----------



## CoolNiro (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koinachwuchs ? kann das sein ?*

Hallo Olaf,

wie sieht der kleine Fisch aus?

Kannst Du Ihn fotografieren?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## nico1985 (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koinachwuchs ? kann das sein ?*

Hallo, so war da bei mir auch!! nur von den ca.500.000 eiern die ich einem anderem teich eingesetzt habe sind nur 3 geschlüpft, die anderen sind alle verpilzt!!! Nächstes jahr werden es bestimmt mehr!!!

gruß nico


----------



## Koitreu (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koinachwuchs ? kann das sein ?*

Tag Olaf. Also ich habe dieses Jahr auch Nachwuchs auf dem Foto sieht man meiner Meinung nach ein Chagoi denn wie Du schon sagst sind die Kois erst ab dem 3 Lebensjahr Geschlechtsreif. Ich weis das ich nur 2 Weibchen habe und beide älter sind als 3 Jahre. Der Koi auf dem Foto ist ca 1cm groß.
Gruß Karsten


----------



## bigo123 (17. Aug. 2009)

Werde mal versuchen ein vernünftiges Foto vom Koi in den nächsten Tagen zu bekommen. Aber wie gesagt , die Frage ist : Kann es sein das sich meine ca.2 Jahre alten Koi vermehren?  oder kann es sein das meine Koi älter als 2 Jahre sind? 
Waren beim kauf im Juni 2008 10cm bis 12 cm groß und sind jetzt, 14 Monate später zwischen 30cm und 40cm groß.

viele Grüße

Olaf


----------



## nico1985 (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koinachwuchs ? kann das sein ?*

hallo Koitreu, meinst du nicht da es ein bisschen früh ist den Babykoi als Chagoi zu bezeichnen???! Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das man das jetzt schon bestimmen kann, dafür ist er zu jung und zu klein! 

gruß nico


----------



## Koitreu (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koinachwuchs ? kann das sein ?*

Moin Nico. Naja 100% Sicher bin ich mir natürlich nicht aber da ich nur 2 Weibchen habe und eins davon ein Chagoi ist werde ich mal annehmen das es sich mit meinem Ogon Männchen vergnügt hat, da wir auch sehr schöne einfarbige Babys haben. Naja aber wie gesagt zu 100% sicher kann man sich nicht sein, habe aber natürlich auch gegoogelt und mir diverse Fotos angeschaut daher bin ich auf Chagoi gekommen. naja Nico nächstes Jahr nach der Schneeschmelze  werde ich etwas schlauer sein und nochmal Fotos machen, dann wird sich ja zeigen was aus den kleinen geworden ist.Gruß Karsten


----------



## Reginsche (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koinachwuchs ? kann das sein ?*

Hmmmm dann muß ich aber viele Chagois in meinem Teich haben.

Im Moment sehen meine nämlich fast genauso aus.
Allerdings sind sie scon 3-5 cm groß.
Einige färben sihc jetzt um und andere sind gelb oder gelb/weiß.

Es wird bestimmt noch eine ganze Weile vergehen bevor man die Farben sehen kann.


----------

